# I think it's cold, my car does not.



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Adam Hamel said:


> Hey, y'all.
> 
> It's getting cold in northern Indiana, and I've started trying out my remote start on my 2019 Cruze LS. I tried it in the summer a few times and was always greeted by cold air blowing when I got in the car. However, when I do it in the cold (about 40 degrees is as low as I've done it), the engine will run for ten minutes or so and doesn't blow any air. It has blown hot air once or twice, but for the most part, the car doesn't seem to think it's that cold. Is it simply not programmed to blow warm air until the temperatures are lower, or should I be concerned? I admit, 40 degrees isn't really that cold, but I just expected the systems to be more generous (after all, why would I remote start it if I didn't care about the temperature?) Thanks for reading, and I look foward to seeing your thoughts!


Have you had your heat turned to max hot and defrost on prior to the remote start?


----------



## Snipesy (Dec 7, 2015)

Emissions. It’s better to warm the engine up fast and then heat up the cabin.

There is a range for this. If it’s reallllly cold it will engage the fan earlier.

You can also just twist the knob. That will override it.

Also the diesels get an electrical heater which just works around this issue. The gas Cruze unfortunately does not have this. But gas engines run hotter sooo.


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

If the temperature knob on a manual climate control system is set from the 1/2 to 3/4 mark the engine will heat to normally operating temperature quickly and heat the cabin slowly. If the temperature knob is above 3/4 the cabin will heat more quickly and the engine will heat more slowly. On my car, if the temperature control knob is set to full heat and left there, the engine actually will not heat fully to normal operating temperature.


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

TDCruze said:


> Have you had your heat turned to max hot and defrost on prior to the remote start?


No, I was told by the dealer that the car would sense whether it was cold or hot outside and heat or cool accordingly.


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

JLL said:


> If the temperature knob on a manual climate control system is set from the 1/2 to 3/4 mark the engine will heat to normally operating temperature quickly and heat the cabin slowly. If the temperature knob is above 3/4 the cabin will heat more quickly and the engine will heat more slowly. On my car, if the temperature control knob is set to full heat and left there, the engine actually will not heat fully to normal operating temperature.


So do I just need to predict what the temperature will be the next time I drive, and then set the knob? (Indiana winters aren't too hard to predict, of course.)


----------



## Adam Hamel (Aug 4, 2020)

Snipesy said:


> Emissions. It’s better to warm the engine up fast and then heat up the cabin.
> 
> There is a range for this. If it’s reallllly cold it will engage the fan earlier.
> 
> ...


Ok, thanks for your help!


----------



## JLL (Sep 12, 2017)

Adam Hamel said:


> So do I just need to predict what the temperature will be the next time I drive, and then set the knob? (Indiana winters aren't too hard to predict, of course.)


That's what I do. I set the fan speed as well. I use remote start everyday. And I even live in Northern Indiana too.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Adam Hamel said:


> So do I just need to predict what the temperature will be the next time I drive, and then set the knob? (Indiana winters aren't too hard to predict, of course.)


Yeah sorry for the late reply. Definitely on the cars with the "manual" hvac system you have to anticipate what the conditions will be on next remote start to have the car warm or cool as desired.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

There is also the consideration that these 1.4T engines (yes, even in the Gen 2, which is much better about making heat than the old iron-block Gen 1 motors) do NOT warm up at idle - particularly when 20F and below. They make their heat when driven, under load, and >2000 RPM, and will actually lose heat sitting at idle at stoplights with the heater blasting away.


----------

